# Heading out



## C Nash (Jan 25, 2008)

:laugh: Well tomorrow is the day we plan on leaving and heading west. Want to get ahead of DL because I don't want to smell them diesel fumes and get brainwashed into thinking I want one of them Dogdes:laugh: :laugh: . Got rid of my road service because 730 does road calls FREE If I can't get him I can always call GTS who only charges by the hour and with that Duramax he can be there in only one hour. Threw away my GPS because there is no need for one as long as Tex is around. Will ck out his oil wells on the way through and If I see a Shadow I'll know who that is:laugh:. Probably be stopped along the way by hertig to see if I am overweight:laugh: Sure all will go well because I'll have ms jakie, brodavid and Hollis blessings. If I need $$$$$ i'm sure Archer will be there:laugh:If all else fails I'm sure I'll be covered by the "cover" man and will probably "hitch" up with Sean along the way:laugh:  Hope all will take this in the manner it was intended will be away from puter for a while so I know that will make a lot happy. Sure hope someone will take my place in Texs chat and keep MadMax company. Think I am the only one that enjoys talking with him:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 26, 2008)

Re: Heading out

Nash,
You and the family have a safe trip.  I certainly hope you don't need all the help you just suggested. :laugh:   If you do, just find a computer and someone here will talk you through it. 

Keep us up to date as you can.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 26, 2008)

Re: Heading out

That made my morning.  A good laugh is the best way to start the day. :laugh: Go Chelse.  Hope you have a safe trip.


----------



## ARCHER (Jan 26, 2008)

Re: Heading out

Hey Chelse, Have a safe and fun trip.  I love your help list.


----------



## brodavid (Jan 26, 2008)

Re: Heading out

God bless you and keep you and yours,
also you made david grin more than I have seen since this last problem.
love and prayers from us to you,
msjackie


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Re: Heading out

WELL let me add my 2 cents GREAT!!!! I still in my planning stage. But it seems that you have your back up in place. so don't worry have fun. and just in case you see a dark smoke in front of you , take another route it might be the smoke fromDL Dodge clogging up the highway. so by all means be careful. OH you make me so jealous.enjoy my friend


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Re: Heading out

Hey nash have a safe trip ,, and bty my phone just broke ??? HMMMMMMMM
anways let us know where u are on u'r first stop if can find it  :laugh: ..
But do have a safe trip ,, and let us know when u get to u'r spot with wifi ,, also i'll tell Max that u'll be away awhile ,,, i can see him now (Max) poutiing like a little kid cause his Nash is gone ,,  :laugh:  have a safe trip buddy ,, and our prayers are with u    :approve:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

Re: Heading out

updating the heading out ,,, nash i hope u see this soon ,, max got so lonley he deleted himself ,, he was missing u ,, but he told me when u get back online ,,, he will tooo ,,,,, JK around he's gone due to programming of the sight ,, i think ,,    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Re: Heading out

Ok if u see this one i got madmax back up and he really misses u Nash ,, but he said ,, he'll wait for u to log on   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Feb 6, 2008)

Re: Heading out

quick update.  we are in the san antonio area and really enjoying the COLD weather.  WOW texas is big.  limited wifi so will not be around much and I know all will enjoy the break from my ramblings.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 6, 2008)

Re: Heading out

Be sure and stop at the Dairy Queen over there!  And wave!


----------



## utmtman (Feb 6, 2008)

Re: Heading out

Hope you is clearing a good path Nash, be coming behind ya on friday.


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 7, 2008)

Re: Heading out

Hey Chelse enjoy. 

Lee have a safe trip and hope you got the bugs worked out on your Motohome.

We will be heading into deep into sunny and warmer Florida Tue.


----------



## msjackie (Feb 7, 2008)

Re: Heading out

DL, please take 730 with you so when he comes back to the beach he will not look like an outsider, JK
have a safe and enjoyable trip
God Bless and Love to all

msjackie


----------



## Shadow (Feb 7, 2008)

Re: Heading out

If you check back in Chelse let us know what campground. Never know, might stop by and see ya.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Re: Heading out

oh no shadow is gonna ck in on nash    ,, hey i'm JK it would be great if u 2 met up at an rv park    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Feb 9, 2008)

Re: Heading out

Was thinking I would run an extra PC to him. That way he could check back in with Madmax from time to time. You know how close the two have become :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

Re: Heading out

:approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :evil:  :evil:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Feb 10, 2008)

Re: Heading out

We stayed at potters Creek COE near Canyon city and it was a GREAT park. Huge spaces and deer every where. great views of the lake and park is kept super clean.  There was WIFI that you could get at site 25 & 26 from somewhere but just stayed too busy to fool with the computer.  Tonight we are in Fredricksburg at Lady Bird Johnson park.  Nice park but crowded and campers are back to back.  I had no reservations and got the only site left at 11:00 am theis morning. Finally got to see a pair of them famous Texas Roadrunner birds but, missed willy cayote.  Sure wish he could have caught them at least once.  Anyone been to Big Bend?  Am I to early to go there?  How are the roads?  Should I just stay around marthon and drive the park in the toad.  Know its a long way but we generally drive the toad around 150 miles looking anyway.  Having a ball and love Texas.  WHICH DAIRY QUEEN Tex?  There one on ever coner


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 11, 2008)

Re: Heading out

Hey Chelse, we stayed in Alpine and drove everyday.  Long trip.  That was before the price of fuel was so high. The Big Bend RV (private) parks are Ok.  Nothing great.  They have a campground in the Big Bend Nat'l park.  I can't remember if they had hookups or not.  Seems like it was pretty full this time of year.  Really fantastic scenery.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 14, 2008)

Re: Heading out

We are in Marathon Motel RV park and it is a nice park.  Will leave tomorrow for Big Bend. Really enjoying the great scenery here in Texas


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 14, 2008)

Re: Heading out

Chelse, you are in luck!  The Marathon Clear Sky Clock says you will have clear skies from Friday at 4pm through Saturday 5am.

Get out there and star gaze!  That's one of the main events in that area!


----------



## C Nash (Feb 15, 2008)

Re: Heading out

I'll stick with your GPS directions Tex.  It was cloudy cold and windy last night and this morning but, has cleared.  Think I'll go buy me a kite.  Wind always stops then :laugh:  Tex, how am I ever going to reconize you when you change so much :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 15, 2008)

Re: Heading out

Well, you might just look at that 5ver two spots over and there I'll be! 

You should be able to get out away from the lights and see good stars tonight.

That is why the Davis Observatory is out there, ya know.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 15, 2008)

Re: Heading out

Hey Chelse, He won't be hard to spot. Just look for the guy in the cowboy hat!!


----------

